# jemand lust nürnberg unsicher zu machen?:)



## bandys (24. Januar 2009)

hi leute habt ihr wieder ma was vor?? voll langweilig zur zeit in nürnberg  
und das wetter is auch mist  und keiner von mein kumpels hat zeit...  hat wer von euch vielleicht interesse?? (nürnberg) erlenstegen/mögeldorf/innenstadt*G* keine ahnung egal wohin  wo es halt gute strecken gibt.. ich wohne in mögeldorf, vielleicht kennt hier ja noch jemand gute strecken... würde mich freuen 
also meldet euch 

gruß
chris


----------



## oelcoyote (24. Januar 2009)

Hi,
was fährst du für ein bike?
FR,DH oder CC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bandys (24. Januar 2009)

na endlich ma ne antwort...   fr


----------



## ulli! (24. Januar 2009)

Tach, mich würd mal interessieren was man denn in Nürnberg genau anstellen kann.
Bis auf Burg, Cine, Insel-Schütt & Ubahntreppen fällt mir derzeit nichts ein was wohl auch daran liegen mag dass ich ernsthaft mitm Rad noch nicht unterwegs war.
Schmaussenbuck würd ich mir auch gerne mal genauer Zeigen lassen.


----------



## rex_sl (24. Januar 2009)

ulli! schrieb:


> Tach, mich würd mal interessieren was man denn in Nürnberg genau anstellen kann.
> Bis auf Burg, Cine, Insel-Schütt & Ubahntreppen fällt mir derzeit nichts ein was wohl auch daran liegen mag dass ich ernsthaft mitm Rad noch nicht unterwegs war.
> Schmaussenbuck würd ich mir auch gerne mal genauer Zeigen lassen.



wir sind nächstes we wieder am schmaußenbuck. könnt euch gerne anschließen. wir fahren 2-3 verschiedene bergab trails.nen paar mal. treffen uns immer am hauptbahnhof. zeit geb ich nächsten freitag abend mal durch.


----------



## oelcoyote (24. Januar 2009)

wenns wetter morgen passt werd ich mal ne softe runde im buck drehen, nach meinen handgelenkbruch!


----------



## ulli! (24. Januar 2009)

ich werd mich nach den prüfungen erstmal dransetzen und n fahrrad kaufen.
also ab mitte februar wär ich total dabei


----------



## ulli! (4. Februar 2009)

soso semesterferien fangen bei mir morgen an und anstelle den nächsten monat vor den flimmerkisten zu hocken / gelangweilt in die luft gucken wollt ich mal fragen ob einer lust hat die nächste zeit n bisschen mitm fahrrad alla fr rumzugurken?


----------



## sniper4076 (27. Februar 2009)

wär am 28.2 dabei bzw an dem woend hab ich so ziemlich zeit irgend ein unfug rund um nbg zu machen


----------



## DaHype (18. März 2009)

hey wollte mich gern anschließen....
Wohne zwischen Lorenzkirche und Imax und fahre ein 04er BigHit und hätte mal lust was zu machen.

Bis auf Karstadtrolltreppe bisschen in der Altstadt die Treppen und Rosa-Luxemburgplatz rum/runterzufahren und beim Cine die Metalldinger runterzuspringen habe ich noch nicht gemacht....

meiner meinung nach sollte sich doch da was zusammen machen lassen oder?
(bin aber nicht oft on hier - aber mal schaun heute wäre doch n schöner tag nach lagem oder?)


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (21. März 2009)

Kann man sich hier auch mit CC Ansprüchen mal ranhängen? Nicht nur langweilige Waldwege, sondern auch mal schöne Wurzeltrails etc. kleine Sprünge und leichte Technikpassagen wären mal interessant.

Wohne am Plärrer und kenn mich noch nicht so aus hier. Bin eher Tourenorientiert, also nicht nur langes rumstehen, sondern mehr fahren als "überlegen" wo man als nächstes droppen könnte etc. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulli! (22. März 2009)

ähm ja


----------



## GibsonLesPaul (22. März 2009)

Ähm ja? 

Nagut, also wenn jemand mal was in der Richtung vorhat, am besten hier posten. Wenns auch für nen "Anfänger" geeignet ist bin ich evtl. dabei!


----------



## aacho (15. April 2009)

Servus!
Bin bis Freitag in Nbg.
Fährt jemand street?


----------

